# looong way to pakistan



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

Salam everyone!

i just got a letter from pakistani embassy in berlin with the looong list of requirements for my application for studying in pakistan...

there was something like...

1)character certificate..??? is it something like about my criminal activities ( if i would have done something criminal#wink ) ?? then i think i know where to get it....or is it something different???

and..

2)NOC from german government..???No Objection Certificate..thats all i know...never heard of it but is there something special about it...like any certain authority where i have to get it or any offical form for that???


THANKS...

Aisha


ohh by the way...the health certificate...what does the condition of my teeth (just to name one of the thousand things they want to have attested#roll ) have to do with my studies??????????? #confused #laugh #laugh


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahah yeah, I remember that stupid form -- what is your exact leukocyte count? What's your heart rate after climbing stairs and at rest? Hahaha makes you think they're trying to have you fill out an application for medical school and the Pakistani Olympics with the same form. #rofl


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

hahahahah yes...my lil sis said: hay why they want to know ur height, ur weight and about ur teeth and stuff??? oohhh haaay! dont do it dont do it! they want to sell u to someone..!!!!#shocked 

#laugh #laugh #laugh


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL Yea they do ask pretty stupid questions. One of my forms said normal heart rate, and then it said heart rate after hopping 30 times. Only in Pakistan.


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL hahahaah really..after hopping 30 times?? i just need to do it 22 times....#laugh :happy:


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

Aisha- said:


> Salam everyone!
> 
> i just got a letter from pakistani embassy in berlin with the looong list of requirements for my application for studying in pakistan...
> 
> ...


Salam!!!

hay i already got my answers for these questions...but thanks anyways for the numerous replies..#wink #laugh :happy: 

Aisha


----------



## Tamerlane_1360 (Sep 30, 2006)

hey can you please right down the things they asked for ( like High School Diploma, GPA stuff like that). Because I also want to study in Pakistan. (by the Spring term Inshallah) and It would be a great help to me if you posted what they need?. THanks.


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

hay sorry...i ll write it down tomorrow ok..i dont have time to do it today..but i ll do it fpor sure ok...#grin 


take care

Aisha


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

Salam!

hay i dont know if u still need it but i ll write the requirements for application down anyways...here it is....

_1) Educational Certificate (attested photo copies by competent authorities including _
_details of syllabi and courses of reading followed by various examinations [with _
_english translation]_

_2) Character Certificate_

_3) Photo state copy of the passport_

_4) Eight recent passport size photographs_

_5) Health Certificate- stating that the applicant is not suffering from any disease and is fit _
_for study abroad_

_6) NOC (No-Objection-Certificate) from the government of your country_

_7) Eight copies of the application form_


these papers are required for the application through the embassy which is just for public universities...

hope it helped a bit...if u have any questions just ask maybe i could help...#happy 


Allah hafeez

Aisha


----------



## Tamerlane_1360 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

basically


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

atenolol said:


> basically


sorry...what does it mean?#confused


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

[Edited]


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

#roll ooook....#laugh


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I would advise you to avoid the tribal gays. Also would advise to not apply though any embassy!!! They are notorious for losing applications and having no way of tracing anything. Get your physical done from a doctor like you would for any sport, get your counselor at your school to type a letter saying you were of good behavior in high school and gave no problems and sign it and the NOC from your govt is only required if your a NON pakistani or something like that which your not so I see no need for it.

Then apply yourself or have someone do it for you in pak.


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

salam..

hmm i heard of that embassy problem before...but i have no choice..i dont have anyone who can do my application in pakistan...
and the NOC..i think i need it coz i was born in germany and am germany by my papers...jmy dad is pakistani but i think doesnt help me in that case....#happy 

thanks anyways for ur advices!


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

or you can just skip all the bullshit and apply to a private school which actually has a set-up that coincides with the 21st century.


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

hmm private school...i think im not good enough for that..in fact i still have to do that stupid SAT and dont know how i ll pass it coz im already studying at the moment and od not really have time to prepare...and yea private one is too expensive i think...anyways...already looks like i ll never be able to do medicine studies....#sad


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

awww with a pretty face like that, I'm sure you'll find some way to occupy your time in Pakistan. #wink


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

hahahaha funny guy han...if life would be that easy yaar...#roll #laugh


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Your dad pakistani, your pakistani ie you will be taken as a paki origin student in pak


----------



## Aisha- (Oct 1, 2006)

hmmm really? but i got a german passport...


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

That doesn't matter. All of the students here from the US studying in Pakistan have American passports...but one or both of their parents were at one time Pakistani citizens, which is all that matters.


----------

